# faire le coup de poing



## grandluc

Bonjour à tous!
Je souhaiterais trouver une traduction pour "faire le coup de poing": pelearse en una riña con los puños


----------



## Probo

grandluc said:


> Bonjour à tous!
> Je souhaiterais trouver une traduction pour "faire le coup de poing": pelearse en una riña con los puños


 Hola: "Pelearse a puñetazos" (un poco desordenadamente).
         "Boxear" (como deporte).
         "Darse de puñetazos" (a lo loco... y a lo bestia).
Saludos.


----------



## totor

Mi texto* dice:

_…ils_ [les Saoud] _conquièrent le Najd avec l’appui des Ikhwan (frères), sorte de milices religieuses au service du pouvoir, tribus alliées (et parfois contestataires) qui accomplissent les basses oeuvres et *font le coup de poing*, notamment contre les nomades désignés comme infidèles et ennemis du régime._

Me llama un poco la atención


Probo said:


> "Pelearse a puñetazos" (un poco desordenadamente).
> "Boxear" (como deporte).
> "Darse de puñetazos"


por más que sea


Probo said:


> a lo loco... y a lo bestia


Al fin y al cabo, pelearse a puñetazos no es tan _basses œuvres_ que digamos.

* Leyla Dakhli, _Histoire du Proche-Orient contemporain._


----------



## swift

Hola, Totorcito:

¿Quienes llevan a cabo el trabajo sucio y ponen los puños?


----------



## totor

Esto se remonta a la época del Imperio otomano, José.

Los Saúd (que luego serán los que van a tener la sartén por el mango: Arabia saudita) luchan contra el poder central con tribus aliadas, que son los que hacen el trabajo sucio, como si dijéramos la OEI y otros de la misma ralea.

Por eso, como dije antes, no veo a alguien de la calaña de Osama bin Laden golpeándose a puños con nadie.

Una pelea a puñetazos es una lucha leal y legítima, por más a lo bestia que sea, entre dos personas, y no tiene nada de un 'trabajo sucio'.

Pero según dice el mismo grandluc (y el sentido común), _le coup de poing_ es un puñetazo hecho y derecho, así que, en el fondo, no veo cómo la locución podría significar otra cosa que


Probo said:


> Pelearse a puñetazos


----------



## swift

Pero existe el sentido figurado…


----------



## totor

Claro, pero igual, por más figurado que sea el sentido, lo que hicieron esas tribus aliadas debe superar con creces una simple pelea a puñetazos, cuando la misma autora habla de las _basses œuvres._

Traducir esa parte como 'hacen el trabajo sucio y se pelean a puñetazos' me hace sentir como ver a un pobre tipo que se cayó de un tercer piso y está despatarrado por el suelo con 4 costillas rotas y varias fracturas y preguntarle ¿te dolió?

Lo único que falta es que el tipo me diga: sólo cuando me río .


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Hola, *totor*:

En tu contexto, *faire le coup de poing* tiene cierta carga irónica y transmite la idea de la lucha *cuerpo a cuerpo* en el campo de batalla. 

Además de hacer el trabajo sucio, esas tribus eran las que se *enfrentaban *a los nómadas que, siendo más mercaderes que guerreros, se defendían a *cara de perro*.


----------



## totor

Sí, debe ser como tú dices, Víctor, no había considerado esa posibilidad.

Tendría que buscar algo que conserve esa carga de ironía… o tal vez de figuración.

Quizá algo así como 'son los que hacen el trabajo sucio y van al frente'.

¿Qué les parece?


----------



## Víctor Pérez

¿No son los que *van al frente* los que *se enfrentan?*


----------



## totor

Víctor Pérez said:


> ¿No son los que *van al frente* los que *se enfrentan?*


Claro.


----------



## Philippides

Je le comprends également comme faisant références à des combats sporadiques, plutôt du type guerilla


----------



## totor

Mais il y a quand même une différence entre un combat de box et un combat du type guerrilla, Philippides.


----------



## Philippides

totor said:


> Mais il y a quand même une différence entre un combat de box et un combat du type guerrilla, Philippides.


Mais justement. Je reprends ta phrase initiale : "les Saoud] _conquièrent le Najd avec l’appui des Ikhwan (frères), sorte de milices religieuses au service du pouvoir, tribus alliées (et parfois contestataires) qui accomplissent les basses oeuvres et *font le coup de poing*, notamment contre les nomades désignés comme infidèles et ennemis du régime."_
Il ne s'agit pas ici de combats de boxe, ou de bagarres à poings nus, mais bien de combats qui ont dû faire bien des morts.


----------



## swift

La otra opción que estuve barajando era la de “asestar los golpes”, con que se dejaría de lado los puños pero se conserva la idea de emprender ataques violentos.


----------



## totor

swift said:


> asestar los golpes


Pero eso se puede decir fácilmente en francés, José.

¿Qué le impide a la autora decir _asséner des coups _?

Et mon cher Philippides, si tu parles 


Philippides said:


> de combats qui ont dû faire bien des morts


dirais-tu que les adversaires 'ont fait le coup de poing' ?

J'essais de comprendre pourquoi l'auteur a employé cette locution, voilà tout.


----------



## swift

Veamos otros ejemplos contextualizados:

Evaden a la policía y {se lían a tortas Esp. con} {les arman pleito a/les arman bronca a/se agarran a golpes con CR} {se dan de trancazos Méx. con} los horticultores.



> Petits truands de la rue de Lappe ou marlous de Belleville, les « apaches » préparaient leurs sales coups avec des ruses de sioux. À Bobigny, ils se mettent au vert à la Maison du peuple, rue de l’Union, et font le coup de poing avec les maraîchers. Dans le 13e arrondissement, Brassaï les a immortalisés. Ils ont le regard qui tue et se font tatouer sur le cou des pointillés pour la guillotine.
> 
> Patrick Sommier. Music-hall et marlous



Hay quienes salen de {los antros/las discos/los clubes} y {se lían a tortas/arman pleitos/se dan de trancazos}.



> Certains sortent de boîtes de nuit et font le coup de poing. D’autres sont tellement éméchés qu’ils finissent le nez dans le caniveau. Et puis, il y a ceux qui n’hésitent pas à se précipiter pour sauver leur prochain. C’est le cas de Vivien Paulus, un jeune militaire de la base de Nancy-Ochey, Aymeric Fouquet, élève en formation technique de maintenance, Lucas Sorel, étudiant en BTS et Stéphane Hermann, apprenti en bâtiment.
> 
> Récompense


Pero quizá lo que haya que leer en el contexto que te ocupa, Totor, sea este otro _coup de poing_ (subrayo lo más relevante)


			
				TLFi said:
			
		

> _Opération coup de poing_. *Opération* de police *déclenchée par surprise ayant un objectif dissuasif bien précis* (répression contre le petit banditisme, lutte contre la drogue, contre l'ivresse au volant, etc.). _Une opération « coup de poing » menée en mars a permis de vérifier cinquante-quatre trains en une seule nuit_ (_L'Express_, 8 sept. 1977, p.58, col. 1).
> 
> POING : Définition de POING


Paso palabra.


----------



## totor

Tal vez, tal vez…

Pero de cualquier manera voy a confirmar mi reputación bien ganada de cabezota:

Todos los que vos decís se lían a tortazos y arman un buen despiporre, sí, hasta rompen botellas y a veces acuchillan a alguien (sobre todo los segundos), pero ¿qué tienen que ver con las 'basses œuvres' a que se refiere la autora?


----------



## Madame Barberin

Hola.
A ver si mi aportación puede aclarar algo. Faire le coup de poing no es ni más ni menos que el sinónimo de se bagarrer. Pero las bagarres pueden surgir sin más (dos personas que se enzarzan por casualidad, por una mirada o una palabra mal entendida) o pueden, como da a entender faire le coup de poing ir adrede a pelear, buscar la pelea.
Lo que está claro es que en faire le coup de poing no se piensa en luchas con reglas, sea en un cuadrilátero, sea en un combate entre dos ejércitos reconocidos. Sí, en la expresión está poing que da a entender una pelea con puños, en realidad va más allá y admite otras armas. Además en este pequeño trocito que nos da, se comprende, al asimilarlo a las basses besognes, que estas reyertas no son obligatoriamente en igualdad de condiciones.
Con faire, se intuye que unos buscan la pelea sin avisar al enemigo, son incursiones puntuales para gastigar o impresionar a los enemigos. Los Saoud en este caso o desean proteger a los suyos o no quieren ensuciarse las manos.
... se encargan de las reyertas

EDITO para añadir un que "no es ni más ni menos que el sinónimo".


----------



## totor

Sí, esto aclara un poco las cosas, Barberin.

Mi insistencia era porque yo seguía viendo la expresión como una pelea a puñetazos, nada más.

Según lo que dices, estaba equivocado.

¡Gracias!


----------



## Madame Barberin

Mealegro que se haya aclarado algo.
Solo una precisión, cuando hablo de otras armas, estoy pensando en armas como, en las pendencias urbanas de ahora, los puños americanos, las cadenas, barras de hierro o bates de béisbol. En la época de su texto, serán palos, porras, garrotes, varas, aguijones...
En los barrios norte de Marsella ("quartiers nord"), ahora las bandas "font le coup de feu", como ve, calcado sobre faire le coup de poing. La idea es la misma, solo que pasamos a una categoría de armas superior.


----------

